# Double Duty back in action



## ohdeebee (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 1, 2015)

You didn't waste anytime getting it on there! Looks great, nice find!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks awesome!!!Nice job!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, it's great to see a double duty fork in any capacity. Congrads. Rob.


----------



## randallace (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice ride !!!


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 1, 2015)

Really good job making it feel at home on that bike !                                      


   He He He   he said Duty  He he he  

   Bevis n Buthead lives


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 2, 2015)

Make a rare part look common -- great to see it in good hands & back on the road - congrats - well done


----------



## slowroller1842 (Apr 3, 2015)

Very cool!  I hope to see it in person, cruising the streets of the East Bay someday.


----------



## vincev (Apr 3, 2015)

Very kool!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks good....congrats


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 6, 2015)

pedal4416 said:


> You didn't waste anytime getting it on there! Looks great, nice find!




Thanks! It helps having good friends with good parts when you need them!


----------



## RustyK (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice color matching on the paint


----------

